# Supertuning a Calcutta 200b



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi i have a Calcutta 200b I'm interested in supertuning, i have a general idea of what parts need to be polished up, but as i don't know the names of many of the parts reading in detail guides to performing this task. I also want to replace all the bearings with the top in boca bearings. So this is where i get really uncomfortable. I want to drill holes in the spool to reduce its weight and thus start up inertia. My buddy has a Calcutta 200 gtb and it has the spool ported like this and it cast circles around mine especially with lighter baits. Is that a crazy thing to attempt?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I would never change the original design cast ability is in the shape of casting bearing and the inside of the pinion gear,keep the braking system clean as well.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

bubbas kenner said:


> I would never change the original design cast ability is in the shape of casting bearing and the inside of the pinion gear,keep the braking system clean as well.


X2 I wouldn't ever drill the spool, leave it as is, and get a different reel I'd your feeling like your getting out cast... as far as supertuning, it will definitely help on an older reel that is heavily tarnished, but we don't super tune new reels anymore, we feel it's a waste of money, and not fair to the customer. 
Anyone who is selling (or tuning) "supertuned" brand new (i mean bramd spanking new) reels is just being dishonest, or doesn't know any better. As far as changing bearings in a brand new reel, only bearings I would change to are the Shimano anti rust bearings, and no others, that is if they arent in there from the factory. I have tested big name brand ceramics for spool bearings, and used to sell and install a lot, but to me the quality control isn't there, they are noisey, require much more maintance, and don't last long at all.

Again this is my 2 cents based on my experience, and statements here do not necessarily reflect the opinions of others, and may not be 100% correct at all times. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hawglife said:


> X2 I wouldn't ever drill the spool, leave it as is, and get a different reel I'd your feeling like your getting out cast... as far as supertuning, it will definitely help on an older reel that is heavily tarnished, but we don't super tune new reels anymore, we feel it's a waste of money, and not fair to the customer.
> Anyone who is selling (or tuning) "supertuned" brand new (i mean bramd spanking new) reels is just being dishonest, or doesn't know any better. As far as changing bearings in a brand new reel, only bearings I would change to are the Shimano anti rust bearings, and no others, that is if they arent in there from the factory. I have tested big name brand ceramics for spool bearings, and used to sell and install a lot, but to me the quality control isn't there, they are noisey, require much more maintance, and don't last long at all.
> 
> Again this is my 2 cents based on my experience, and statements here do not necessarily reflect the opinions of others, and may not be 100% correct at all times. Lol
> ...


^^^^^This... Agree 100%

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Drilling the spool is a bad idea. Just polish up the brake hub, spool shaft, pinion gear and main gear, replace with ABEC#5 ceramics( no need to spend the extra for the #7 orange seals) You will be more than satisfied. 
Dip


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

See this is part of the problem i run into, i know fishing i know which reels are supposed to be great ect. However when it comes to disassembling a reel i have no idea what the names of the parts I'm pulling out are. Obviously i don't need to polish every part i am familiar with taking my reel apart for cleaning like a basic strip down. Is there anyway any of you kind gentlemen could post pictures labeled? That is if it's not too much to ask. I also have a Calais 200a that i bought used, and for what those things retail new i am not at all impressed by this reel. Kinda feel like the guy sold me a clunker. My 50 dollar shimano zeles outcast it all day long. 50 bucks for the rod and reel vs the old $500 (originally) Calais with a 7'6 custom rod i built with 400 bucks worth of components, and I'm more likely to grab the zeles. To me that's madness there has to be a way to improve the performance of these far more expensive top of the line reels. Just looking for a little help is all. By the way I'd like to thank you fellas for your replies. I won't drill holes in the Calcutta. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

There are many videos available which go into great detail about cleaning reels. 
Here is a start, first one of a series. 




However, good videos are common and you should be able to find many.

BNT2927 is a good bearing. I have had excellent luck or service with Shimano.

We all probably have different methods for cleaning bearings. I tend to use a glass jigger with a little acetone in it.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Look up the schematic of your reel and it'll give you part names if that's what your looking for. A little bit of Google searching can go a long way for those kind of things. No disrespect. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Dipsay said:


> Drilling the spool is a bad idea. Just polish up the brake hub, spool shaft, pinion gear and main gear, replace with ABEC#5 ceramics( no need to spend the extra for the #7 orange seals) You will be more than satisfied.
> Dip


Dipsay is right on here as to all you need to do. I would go a tiny bit back towards what Hawglife is saying and stay away from ceramics. A quality ABEC 5 stainless bearing lubed with TSI 321 is all you need for speed. Any tiny gains you get from ceramics are offset but the losses, imo.

Never begin a drilling project with any reel you won't throw away in a heartbeat. This is something you do with old beaters for fun.

Try Hedgehog studios and see if they may sell an after market drilled spool for the Calcutta. That would be a fun upgrade but drilling is not something I would start attempting on anything that is precious to you.

If you are serious about this a Dremel with polishing bits and some Mother's is very nice for spool shafts and inside pinion gears but the other guys may have specific compounds they like.

Do not neglect the worm guard etc that the line guide runs over. These are often pitted and a little Corrosion-X or TSI 321 can amazingly speed up your reel if you lube them in the case of all reels with a "synced" LW mechanism.


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow thanks guys this has been allot of help i really appreciate it. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I would concentrate on the Calais first. A good cleaning and it will cast way better that the Calcutta.

Also, no comparison between your reel and the GTB. Your reel has a plastic bushing on the spool and the GTB has a bearing.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

mike is right on, work on the calis , get it cleaned up, if you don't want to tackle it send it back to shimano or to dipsay, they will get it working for you.
it is a far better reel for lures than the calcutta- just my .02 cents

good luck.


----------

